
Facebook’s E-mail Censorship is Legally Dubious, Experts Say - ciscoriordan
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2009/05/facebooks-e-mail-censorship-is-legally-dubious-experts-say/
======
carbon8
_"Facebook private messages are governed by the Electronic Communications
Privacy Act, which forbids communications providers from intercepting user
messages, barring limited exceptions for security and valid legal orders."_

Are private message systems in apps generally governed by this or is there
something about facebook that makes this a special situation?

~~~
lucumo
I'm genuinely curious about that as well. I'm hoping it isn't. How would you
prevent spam from bringing down your site's usefulness? How would you prevent
that swearing overtakes an otherwise family friendly site?

~~~
_-TIMMY-_
Google does the same thing [at least as of my last attempt, ymmv]. Just try an
send an .exe or .dll through gmail.

------
ivanstojic
Heh... I just got bitchslapped by Facebook for simply mentioning "The Pirate
Bay" in my status. Here's the beginning of an e-mail I received:

We have detected suspicious activity on your Facebook account and have reset
your password as a security precaution.

etc...

~~~
jrockway
This is exactly why I don't use Facebook. They are so busy trying to get
advertisers that they are making their site worthless. All so you can see more
ads.

No thanks.

